# Quiz night monday 16th August



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

So Byblos has not got quiz nights during Ramadan. 

But the good news is Bidi Bondi has.  (bondi pronounced 'bond eye', as per the famous beach in Australia it is named after)

Bidi Bondi is on the Palm Jumeirah, easy to find. 

Quiz starts at 8pm

Click on link for location.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/5491-bidi-bondi

All Welcome :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll skip this one but will join you next time....Look forward to seeing another similar thread next week!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

think i'm hooked- an a high after our 'win' last week--- wonder if the prizes taste better??!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in, David might be studying but I'll defo be there, hope the food is good...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

nat_c said:


> I'm in, David might be studying but I'll defo be there, hope the food is good...


I cant make this one, I am off to Qatar again


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I should be there, whats the food like anybody?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

skibanff said:


> I should be there, whats the food like anybody?


Not sure on that, was there with Mike on Fri night but only drank
There is only one way to find out, I will tell you Mon night when I finish eating :eyebrows:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

skibanff said:


> I should be there, whats the food like anybody?


I dunno but you can use entertainer vouchers!!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

bet the fish and chips won't be as good


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> bet the fish and chips won't be as good


Lol....but the prizes are better, or so I've heard!

Who took last week's voucher home anyway? :confused2:


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Lol....but the prizes are better, or so I've heard!
> 
> Who took last week's voucher home anyway? :confused2:


Excellent! :clap2:

Not sure on the voucher, think a couple of 'the men' are going to use it after Ramadan- it got passed around so much i lost track of where it ended up!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Excellent! :clap2:
> 
> Not sure on the voucher, think a couple of 'the men' are going to use it after Ramadan- it got passed around so much i lost track of where it ended up!


As long as someone has it....would hate to see the prize go waste!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

hi

i'll be in for the quiz, have to keep the good run going.

see u all then.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We can watch Man U get stuffed striaght after Paul, I think I might have an early appointment in the Marina on Tuesday.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Me and MikeyB are using it as no one else wanted it!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Me and MikeyB are using it as no one else wanted it!!!


Hmm I remember having a conversation with Mike about who he should go to the brunch with and your name certainly didn't come up.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hmm I remember having a conversation with Mike about who he should go to the brunch with and your name certainly didn't come up.


It got thrown at me but I go on leave after Ramadan, so it kept on getting thrown around and beleive a decission was made that sbp and Mike could hold hands for the day


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Pammy, feel free to take my place should you wish to


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

harrypalmer said:


> hi
> 
> i'll be in for the quiz, have to keep the good run going.
> 
> see u all then.


:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no not at all, the sight of you and Mikey holding hands is so much more pleasing to the eye! Please take some pictures!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Woooah steady on,  I dont think I can make it now.

No seriously I have ny daughters coming out straight after Ramadan so I wont be able to use it.

I believe Brett had it last, maybe its gone through the washing machine by now.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Woooah steady on,  I dont think I can make it now.
> 
> No seriously I have ny daughters coming out straight after Ramadan so I wont be able to use it.
> 
> I believe Brett had it last, maybe its gone through the washing machine by now.


Hmm well if no one's using it, I don't mind taking it.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Woooah steady on,  I dont think I can make it now.
> 
> No seriously I have ny daughters coming out straight after Ramadan so I wont be able to use it.
> 
> I believe Brett had it last, maybe its gone through the washing machine by now.


Yips it was Stewart and Brett last I knew anyway, Brett put it in his pocket. I suggested it as they didn't have women to cook for them and live near!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Yips it was Stewart and Brett last I knew anyway, Brett put it in his pocket. I suggested it as they didn't have women to cook for them and live near!!! :clap2::clap2:



But Brett's a great cook! :confused2:

Oh well, as long as someone gets it....or they'd better win tomorrow!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanna join... who else is ??


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Enjoy tonight:clap2:

Hope its ok, as next time I can pretty much walk there


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Enjoy tonight:clap2:
> 
> Hope its ok, as next time I can pretty much walk there


Haha we probably will try somwhere else next time


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And crawl back


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

We are coming again


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hurrah


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Woooah steady on,  I dont think I can make it now.
> 
> No seriously I have ny daughters coming out straight after Ramadan so I wont be able to use it.
> 
> I believe Brett had it last, maybe its gone through the washing machine by now.


Why not just arrange a time when lots - or a few people can go and just take the prize off the bill at the end???? :confused2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

We suggested that and people STILL didn't want it, hence me and Mikey ending up with it. Now he not going to be here either, looks like I might have to do a Expatforum raffle


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think should do a contest of some sort :eyebrows: 

Does anyone have directions to this place tonight? I 'might' come along.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It is on the Palm, so must be pretty easy to recognise I guess


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And seeing as no one wants it, I will offer the brunch winning as prize for the bowling thread


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

SBP said:


> And seeing as no one wants it, I will offer the brunch winning as prize for the bowling thread


Pamela said she'd have it!! and we know no-one else does!

But good alternative...as a prize... might be viewed as a boobie pize though!! 

(Sad moment.... YAY- i got my 2nd Star!.... sad moment over!!)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got lost in a parking lot of a building by the marina the other night. It was awful.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The Palm is just one road in Jynxy, so even you should be fine!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> We are coming again


:clap2:
See you there


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> And seeing as no one wants it, I will offer the brunch winning as prize for the bowling thread


You are so generous


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> The Palm is just one road in Jynxy, so even you should be fine!!


And one road out.
That should confuse her


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

smartiecake said:


> Why not just arrange a time when lots - or a few people can go and just take the prize off the bill at the end???? :confused2:


Thats way to simple :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

What time we going SBP, I am hungry.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> And seeing as no one wants it, I will offer the brunch winning as prize for the bowling thread


Oye Mister! I did say I'll take it if no one else wants it. Shall I come over to your place and pick it up? You haven't moved again, have you? 

And what happened to tonight's quiz game then? A little bird named SBP told me that someone forgot to make reservations.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oye Mister! I did say I'll take it if no one else wants it. Shall I come over to your place and pick it up? You haven't moved again, have you?
> 
> And what happened to tonight's quiz game then? A little bird named SBP told me that someone forgot to make reservations.


We had a a great night at an elegant bar whose name shall be a secret to the special few. Super food and the best staff, especially the chocolate fondant, shame the rest of you couldn't join us..............


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> We had a a great night at an elegant bar whose name shall be a secret to the special few. Super food and the best staff, especially the chocolate fondant, shame the rest of you couldn't join us..............


Aw shame! I  chocolate fondue! Too bad because SBP knew I was almost on my way to see you all when he sent me the message about the place being fully booked. We need to exchange numbers Justforus because he's obviously not a very good message delivery pigeon. Shame I Glad you all had a great time!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Aw shame! I  chocolate fondue! Too bad because SBP knew I was almost on my way to see you all when he sent me the message about the place being fully booked. We need to exchange numbers Justforus because he's obviously not a very good message delivery pigeon. *Shame I Glad you all had a great time!*


That should've been "Shame I *AM* glad you all had a great time!" Damn blackberry!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't worry, they won't be working at all soon


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Don't worry, they won't be working at all soon


I'm still hopeful as I always am!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I imagine a rather large cheque will pass under the counter and all will be good in the world again, given RIM have agreed to Saudi's demands.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> I imagine a rather large cheque will pass under the counter and all will be good in the world again, given RIM have agreed to Saudi's demands.


I would hope so! Not that I'm a big fan of the blackberry, would just hate to see it go to waste.

Now :focus: where's the brunch voucher?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Now :focus: where's the brunch voucher?


and what happened last night? no booking no quiz?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No booking no quiz indeed!! So will start new thread and get numbers seeing as they are THAT popular!!!

Voucher now prize for bowling


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> No booking no quiz indeed!! So will start new thread and get numbers seeing as they are THAT popular!!!
> 
> Voucher now prize for bowling


That's not fair. I asked you for the voucher before you decided it would be a prize for bowling!  Oh well, looks like I can't miss bowling now! 

Mikey, they all went out and had Chocolate fondue! :hurt:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Chocolate FONDANT not fondue, was a warm cake with ice cream   was still yummy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Chocolate FONDANT not fondue, was a warm cake with ice cream   was still yummy


Oh was half asleep when I read Justforus's post!  As long as it wasn't Fondue...,not a big fan of chocolate and ice cream anyway!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Perhaps SBP can get hi literacy right on the next thread he puts up for the 22nd while I crawl into my cave after last nights debarkle. 

I would of stood at the bar but I needed food. 

Sooooooo much feel like I let all down this time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Perhaps SBP can get hi literacy right on the next thread he puts up for the 22nd while I crawl into my cave after last nights debarkle.
> 
> I would of stood at the bar but I needed food.
> 
> Sooooooo much feel like I let all down this time.


Oh Stewy, they didn't really give you a hard time, did they? It's only a quiz night 
I see that SBP's thread has been deleted. Perhaps you should go ahead and put a new one up and make it for the 23rd of August this time, not Sunday 22nd!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Perhaps SBP can get hi literacy right on the next thread he puts up for the 22nd while I crawl into my cave after last nights debarkle.
> 
> I would of stood at the bar but I needed food.
> 
> Sooooooo much feel like I let all down this time.


Ironic post? 
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

He is Australian forgive him


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Ironic post?
> -


remember I am only a convict compared to those persons who speak and spell the queens english :eyebrows:


----------

